# Someone, really wasn't ever our "friend"!



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 14, 2014)

Disclaimer: If this belongs in the Off-Topic forum or elsewhere feel free to move it. I thought that it was only the few that frequent the ERG forum that might get this. 

While having a look at EMG's 8 string selection, I saw someone had posted a review of EMG's 81-8. My reaction to what I read can only be described as cackles. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. I thought this had to be shared with you guys. 

Click the link, read the read review. Prepare to have your mind blown. 

EMG Pickups / 81-8 / 8 String Soapbar / 7+8+9 String / Guitar / Electric Guitar Pickups, Bass Guitar Pickups, Acoustic Guitar Pickups


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 14, 2014)

The best part is that he called himself an innovator when the review says that someone at EMG came up with his earth-shattering idea.


----------



## redstone (Jul 14, 2014)

Still won't put $2 batteries in my $2K guitars.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 14, 2014)

What an ass...


----------



## ihunda (Jul 14, 2014)

> I was finally banned for my talent



Priceless!


----------



## ZachK (Jul 14, 2014)

Didn't he just create a new account on this website and push the 81-8 and brag about it anyways?

Either way, hilarious. 



> they go out of their way to hate EMG



That was my favourite line


----------



## asher (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## MistaSnowman (Jul 14, 2014)

That review seems to come from someone who needs a nap!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh Yellow, I remember that dude. Wow was he loopy.


Rev.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 14, 2014)

That's one of the most pretentious "reviews" I've ever read. What a cock.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 14, 2014)

He just doesn't stop.

Dude is batshit insane. I got a long, bitchy PM from him once because I signed some rep as IC instead of typing out my full username. This was shortly before he went off the deep end with the RPC thing


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 14, 2014)

Yellow was always chill till Emg Rpc.

Emg Invented a way for people to go insane it seems. I mean the rpc thing sounded cool for sure. But He was too pumped on it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 14, 2014)

> ... but once again, I was finally banned for my talent.



   

Ah yes, the sheer talent of telling everyone else how utterly wrong it is to have their own taste that doesn't include EMG's and only EMG's


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 14, 2014)

What the heck do his relations with SS.org have to do with the performance of a pickup?

"I was gonna get an EMG 81-8, but some random dude had beef with the guys at SS.org, so i went for the Lundgren instead..."

ah...gotcha!


----------



## Tommy (Jul 14, 2014)

Yup, I remember that crazy ass dude. "Innovator"


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 14, 2014)

man, that fucking guy



i kinda miss him for the lulz


----------



## Nag (Jul 14, 2014)

when the butthurt is SO big that he keeps whining about us on the rest of the internet 

@ Tommy : it was "inovator".


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jul 14, 2014)

What a pretentious


----------



## mikolo (Jul 14, 2014)

Can someone link the thread were I missed these "lulz".


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm using this computer for it's intended purpose that someone else designed and built. Can I call myself a pioneer and an innovator?


----------



## mike90t09 (Jul 14, 2014)

That is too good. What an ass.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 14, 2014)

> I let everyone know via the sevenstring.org site, and instead of being embraced for my EMG 808 Fix and *exposing the world to the first TRUE 8 string pickup*, as it finally was better than all pickups out, and there was finally something as good and much more affordable at 1/4 of the price as the Lungdren M8(c), but once again, I was finally banned for my talent.



dies*

Btw for those of you who weren't here for the RPC its basically an active control potentiometer that boosts 4000hz (4 khz) while simultaneously cutting the lows.
http://www.emgpickups.com/accessories/guitar-accessories/tone-controls/rpc.html

Some funny stuff in this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/243102-npd-emg-81-8-85-8-a.html


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 14, 2014)

I kind of hope EMG takes this down. Then again, I suppose it could mean more exposure for SSO... not sure if that'd be good or bad.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, I got some extra lulz from the "1/4 the price of a Lundgren M8c" thing  that would have to mean that a brand new 808x AND RPC control would be just shy of $54. A new M8c from Conklin is $215

Hell, with a deal that good, I would have bought an 8 string just to take advantage of the savings


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 14, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> Yellow was always chill till Emg Rpc.



Eh... Mostly. I remember him getting weird in chat a few times too.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 14, 2014)

I invented a thing that was already a thing. I'm somebody. Your opinion is wrong. Love me.

Really. You innovated? You told them the same thing everyone else that loves 81's did that bought an 8 string and somehow you were the only one they listened to? You must be God or something... 

I have trouble with him claiming that he got a free set from EMG unless he somehow had someone's phone number.


----------



## Socal6 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm feeling a sense of narcissismis it just me?


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 15, 2014)

mikolo said:


> Can someone link the thread were I missed these "lulz".



This, please.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow. Just wow....


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 15, 2014)

I always wanted to make sure that if I ever posted anything, that it was indeed a hit. Thanks Yellow for making it possible, if you're reading this, on one of your many SS.org accounts.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 15, 2014)

Sounds like someone's review goes off on a tangent. 

I hope these pickups sounds good, though I've never been a big EMG fan so I can't say I'd be dying to buy 'em. Doesn't mean other people can't get them to sound proper, though.

Also, Yellow needs a chill pill, or something stronger. He's got such an ego I swear he's some of Axl Rose's kin or something.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 15, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

Oh man. This is so great. Holy shit. This is the kind of thing that makes me love the internet.

hahahahaha. Yeeesssssssssssssssssss.

Day. Made.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, what a douchebag. As for funny threads, this one is priceless:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...d-users-owners-fans-most-important-techs.html

For someone who's an innovator in the 8-string field, you'd figure he could restring his own guitar?! The way he worded things always made me cringe...


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, I never saw any of that. TBH I feel kind of bad for the guy, because there's no way someone goes on and on with that much cockiness and isn't overcompensating. It looks like he's purposely trolling, but there's never a punch line.


----------



## frahmans (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, I'm surprised he did not claim the SPC and EXG controls to fatten up the sound further.


----------



## Datura (Jul 15, 2014)

He sounds like a supreme gentleman.


----------



## Shimme (Jul 15, 2014)

You know, after reading some of this guys stuff I have to wonder if he legitimately has narcissistic personality disorder. Seriously, he has a lot of signs of it, the symptoms are -

Expects to be recognized as superior and special, without superior accomplishments
Expects constant attention, admiration and positive reinforcement from others
Envies others and believes others envy him/her
Is preoccupied with thoughts and fantasies of great success, enormous attractiveness, power, intelligence
Lacks the ability to empathize with the feelings or desires of others
Is arrogant in attitudes and behavior
Has expectations of special treatment that are unrealistic

Now you can't ever know for sure unless they are diagnosed by a psychologist, but that sure seems to strike close to his behavior.

Anyways, came for the title, stayed for the kooks


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sounds like a GP Moderator


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

mikolo said:


> Can someone link the thread were I missed these "lulz".



Here's the original RPC thread I believe:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...-bright-treble-high-end-youd-expect-81-a.html




Rev.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 15, 2014)

^ wow


----------



## hiroprotagonist (Jul 15, 2014)

The interwebs never fail to deliver.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Oh Yellow, I remember that dude. Wow was he loopy.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Aren't all innovators a bit eccentric?


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh wow, I didn't realize how clearly insane this person was until I started reading that thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

Real talk, though... The pickups are nice. 

Oh yea and on the point about them being custom made for him...

I ordered an 85-8/60-8 set maybe 2 months ago and it took like a week before I even got a tracking number. When I emailed they told me they're made to order. 

Does that make me special too?


----------



## vick1000 (Jul 15, 2014)

All that talk about "embracing" him, do you think he just needed a HUG


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Does that make me special too?



Not unless you want to join the "League of Extraordinary Innovators" founded by none other than Yellow himself. I'm sure we'd all rather you didn't though, you're too valued a member around here  Heh, I wanted to misspell innovators to keep with Yellow's spelling error but figured most wouldn't catch it then I'd look stupid. 


Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

vick1000 said:


> All that talk about "embracing" him, do you think he just needed a HUG



A hug...
A reality check...
Elocution lessons or just a general English course... 
Etc...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2014)

The crazy just creeps up on you in that post. One minuet its a boring story about some guy and his pickups, the second you get comfortable BAM!

You get raped in the skull by some EMG fanboy with an unhealthy case of paraphilia toward inanimate objects.

I feel a little sullied after reading that.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, that proves the guy is crazier than I originally thought. Didn't he say he was a champion martial artist too?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

It just gets better...

He probably watches kung fu movies in his room and mimics the movements like that girl on that movie Chocolate. Except she actually became a beast.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 15, 2014)

There has to be someone at EMG that moderates the comments/reviews. Why in the hell would they leave that shit up, unless they find it as amusing as we do? I think my favorite part is when he took his own peen out of his mouth just long enough to randomly shit on all of us. Does he run the UG forum?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

See that was my first thought. There has to be some sort of screening process. I imagine that maybe because from their perspective it really did nothing but praise them and the folks that work there, they decided to let all the other craziness slide. We only think it's funny because we actually know who that dude is.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 15, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> See that was my first thought. There has to be some sort of screening process. I imagine that maybe because from their perspective it really did nothing but praise them and the folks that work there, they decided to let all the other craziness slide. We only think it's funny because we actually know who that dude is.



I think you may be right, man.  In other news, I have something to tell you guys... I have used EMGs in most of my guitars since about 1997 or so. That means I invented them, and every single one of you that use them need to pay me royalties or at least bow down to me like the active pickup god-king that I am!!! 

On a serious note, it is a good thing that you can't just ....in' snap and shoot up a forum. I could see that guy sporting a black trench coat, armed to the teeth, pumping round after round into all of us.


----------



## Daeniel (Jul 15, 2014)

Just started to read this thread... and now I cannot stop laughing  Thanks to the Holy Innovator!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry to go dutch on everyone but godverdomme:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...-bright-treble-high-end-youd-expect-81-a.html

The first line says it all.

Sweet merciful crap, what sewer did this guy crawl out of?

Is he a teenager?

Thats the only rational explanation I can come up with for someone with so much ego and so much damage.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

^You should meet my dad...

EDIT: WAIT. A. MINUTE.

Dude said that they were making the 81-8 and 85-8 special for him, no? In that very thread linked above me someone else mentions that the 81-8 is coming out later that year and he seemed completely unaware. Does that mean EMG did it without consulting him?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2014)

I read on in that same thread, this post is a work of art:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3417043-post16.html

I name him Cleopatra Queen of de-Nile 

This is worse than pringles, once you pop you can't stop.

And I'm supposed to be on a low BS diet. 

Edit:

"Actually, you are off the mark friend, I did indeed discover the fix and I am claiming credit for it since people will try to discredit me, just as you have done. "

This is the single greatest statement I have read thus far on this board. That my friends is saying SOMETHING.


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 15, 2014)

a lot of his later crazier posts/threads have been deleted (including his sneaky come back account).

He also claimed to be a uni prof in NY and had the worst grammar/spelling/thought cohesion.

He's responsible for me innovating in the field of TimeTravel. Basically, I took "time" which was an existing concept and combined it with moving through physical space (or "travelling" if you will). By combining these in a way that noone else ever thought of I have created TimeTravel!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

Yellow CHRIS Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

Probably not him, but there IS a song called 808.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2014)

TheKindred Stop!

Please you're killing me!

I'm doing my masters at the moment (literally, well I'm supposed to be) and I can tell this guy could hardly be out of High school. His grammar sucks even by the loose standards that most usually use on a form.

I have to stop reading this stuff, it can't be healthy for me.

*breathe* 

This reminds me of the time I was in Geography class in High school and the new Ethiopian Muslim girl was talking with the gay kid, when he explained he was gay she was all like "What, such people exist in real life? I thought that was just in movies!"

I didn't think people like this survived outside of protective custody.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2014)

Extended Range Hybrid.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

He just wrote that review like 2 months ago? Why is he still mad, though?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yellow CHRIS Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
> 
> Probably not him, but there IS a song called 808.



Yellow is in the NY area, I remember him willing to go to anyone's house that can string up his RG2228 with the Edge tremolo. You'll know you've found him when you hear the highest frequency, shrill, all high's and no low's, guitar coming out of your speakers. Just be sure you don't have glass nearby or it may shatter 


Rev.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2014)

This!



yellow said:


> now I will admit, I am afraid of hardware. I am an electric guitarist, but I only play with the electricity, not the conductors, if you catch my meaning man. now I don't say this arbitrarily, I mention it because I really want to attempt a simple restringing but im particularly afraid of the edge iii.



What does that even mean?

Thats so tapped!

God someone please stop me, I need to finish reading this article on sociology.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Yellow is in the NY area, I remember him willing to go to anyone's house that can string up his RG2228 with the Edge tremolo. You'll know you've found him when you hear the highest frequency, shrill, all high's and no low's, guitar coming out of your speakers. Just be sure you don't have glass nearby or it may shatter
> 
> 
> Rev.





yellow said:


> ... the shrillness can break glass!





everyone said:


>







CaptainD00M said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't know electricity had nothing to do with conductors?


----------



## gfactor (Jul 15, 2014)

Man those old threads are great too. The one about the string change is PLATINUM! The guys innovates electronics, is a master player, owns thousands of dollars worth of gear, but apparently has never changed a string in his life.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

You know whats' really sad, though? I have friends that actually ARE sick and don't know how to change their strings. They've just always had a tech do it. I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> You know whats' really sad, though? I have friends that actually ARE sick and don't know how to change their strings. They've just always had a tech do it. I didn't know that was possible.



Where's the fun in that?

Half the fun of owning a guitar is tinkering. At least for me it is.
These people be crazy sir


----------



## gfactor (Jul 15, 2014)

(Best Billy Mays voice)

Guitarists, how many times has this happened to you? You're trying to put on a new string and your guitar breaks in half, you poke yourself in the eye, the whole things a mess. Don't take the risk of changing strings your on your own when you can just PAY ME TO DO IT! Any guitar, any number of strings, 4 easy payments of $24.99!

Any takers?


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 15, 2014)

CaptainD00M said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Half the fun of owning a guitar is tinkering. At least for me it is.
> These people be crazy sir



Hey bro, my hands...they're seriously F****ed. I'm not going to tell stories on this thread about it, but trust me. I have a really hard time getting my fingers to do some of that stuff, and it gets overwhelming. Some people have to.


----------



## asher (Jul 15, 2014)

GreatWhiteYeti said:


> Hey bro, my hands...they're seriously F****ed. I'm not going to tell stories on this thread about it, but trust me. I have a really hard time getting my fingers to do some of that stuff, and it gets overwhelming. Some people have to.



But surely you know _how_ to?


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 15, 2014)

touche! haha!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 15, 2014)

TheKindred said:


> He also claimed to be a uni prof in NY and had the worst grammar/spelling/thought cohesion.



Yup... I think he actually claimed to be an English prof and that he just didn't bother to type correctly outside school


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 15, 2014)

A fvcking a..hole, at best, but I couldn't care less about what he wrote, he said it before here and got banned. The REAL problem is that EMG has this review on their official site, did anyone there read this crap?  

It should be taken down, just for the fact that he mentioned another brand of pickups by name and complained about how expensive it was.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 15, 2014)

can't wait the 81-9 !  ironicly


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

Didn't register that he straight up listed other pickup brands like that. Wow...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jul 15, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> It should be taken down, just for the fact that he mentioned another brand of pickups by name and complained about how expensive it was.



Not only that, he admitted that the other company has a better product than EMG, and that EMG is a "decent enough" budget Lundgren. I don't know about you, but if I had a company I would not want to be known as the good enough alternative to the company you wish you could afford.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2014)

Conclusion: No one monitors the comments.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

77zark77 said:


> can't wait the 81-9 !  ironicly



If you check EMG's website they only list a 909 and 909X. Guess you'll need to wait until Yellow gets a 9-string then has EMG produce the 81-9 for all us non-innovators 


Rev.


----------



## vick1000 (Jul 15, 2014)

CaptainD00M said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Half the fun of owning a guitar is tinkering. At least for me it is.
> These people be crazy sir



Absolutely, if your guitar is stock factory, there is something really wrong there. At least slap a sticker on it, or scratch it up, geez. I don't own anything that I have not at least googled the name/model of it, and added the term "mods" to the search field.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 15, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> If you check EMG's website they only list a 909 and 909X. Guess you'll need to wait until Yellow gets a 9-string then has EMG produce the 81-9 for all us non-innovators


IF he ever installs it, let alone changes the strings.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2014)

HAHA! What a colossal douche bag milkshake! Actually, he's more of a pretentious cry baby. Who is "everyone" on here that _hates_ EMGs? I think they are very appropriate in certain situations and a viable option. Rook was using the hell out of them, as well as a moderator or two on here if I recall. Also, that line about only recommending Ibanez (did he mean stock or DiMarzio, or just the guitar brand?), BKP, and Lace hasn't been over to the pickups threads lately. My recent Duncan binge says no. Not "everyone". 

Too funny. Let's see how long it takes to get yanked. 

Sh!t I'm still dying over the " I finally had something no one else did: High output, high clarity, high treble, and great dynamics in an 8 string guitar" line. The best by far is "exposing the world to the first TRUE 8 string pickup"!!! TRUU00 pickup!  Sounds KVLT as FVCK.

What kind of music do you play? "Deathcore mostly, like The Acacia Strain...." (that's not a knock, I enjoy those negative bastards).


----------



## Poltergeist (Jul 15, 2014)

WTF? How can he say that everyone on ss.org hates EMG? I heard nothing but praise and recommendation for the 808x (or 18v mod) when I first joined here.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2014)

This was me after reading this article and the links to the old threads, right after you insert "Yellow" for Clyde Donovan.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2014)

Poltergeist said:


> WTF? How can he say that everyone on ss.org hates EMG? I heard nothing but praise and recommendation for the 808x (or 18v mod) when I first joined here.



There was an 707x installed in the Daemoness Jormungandr while I owned it, and although not the tone I wanted, it was a great pickup for that guitar. I'd imagine the 808x would deliver the same goods if that was an 8 stringer!


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 15, 2014)

I guess I don't lurk hard enough I don't remember any of this drama. Though EMG RPC does ring a bell. 

I did find this humorous though:


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope the next review is more accurate. 

Nudgenudge


----------



## ItWillDo (Jul 15, 2014)

Remember getting in an argument with this guy over the whole 'innovation'-deal. Dude was batshit insane and desperate for some recognition.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2014)

Is this guy Al Gore?


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 15, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Is this guy Al Gore?



Couldn't be, Al Gore was actually right about some things.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Jul 15, 2014)

Pure gold review
FIVE STARS FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 15, 2014)

^


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jul 15, 2014)

I still have the PM's in my inbox from that guy


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 15, 2014)

What a guy. What an innovator!

Say what you will about him, but his threads never failed to entertain on some level.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 15, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> It should be taken down, just for the fact that he mentioned another brand of pickups by name and complained about how expensive it was.



This. This isn't a review, its just some guy from the abyss of the interwebs going on this big f'king tirade of "I invented this shit, I DEMAND A COOKIE FOR THAT!" and "Everyone who suggests anything that is not EMG are just a bunch of haters"
Even though I didn't like the 707s that were in my RG7620 at the time, I don't mind the EMGs that are in my Hellraiser C7 currently

And seeing him dropping the term Ibanez when talking pickups? Erm...yeah who really suggests stock Ibby pickups on this forum? 

At least I'm getting a chuckle out of this


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2014)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Couldn't be, Al Gore was actually right about some things.



Not about the things he claims to have invented, that the earth will end in 10 years (1 year 195 days from today), or Manbearpig. Then again, I guess that stuff is all truer than this review by the Magellan of proper EMGs for ERGs!


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 16, 2014)

Edit: doesn't matter!

I probably should have emailed EMG when I read it, but I don't want to speak a group of individuals.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow. Forget narcissistic personally disorder. I'm going for straight out lunatic. I can't believe he's trying to claim he found a fix that is simply a product EMG sells for you to use for that purpose.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 16, 2014)

GreatWhiteYeti said:


> Hey bro, my hands...they're seriously F****ed. I'm not going to tell stories on this thread about it, but trust me. I have a really hard time getting my fingers to do some of that stuff, and it gets overwhelming. Some people have to.



Asher nailed it, but I just thought I would respond by saying that your situation is vastly different.

You want to but can't vs someone who can't be bothered/is willingly remaining in ignorance.

I see that as being worthy of humour, I don't see your situation as worthy of humour. In fact if I lived in your town I would totally change your strings and tinker with your guitars for you, under your supervision of course


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah I hear ya! I made the mistake of misreading able and willing or whatever. I was just like hey bro! Don't lump me into this category with this troll dude!


----------



## redstone (Jul 16, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Wow. Forget narcissistic personally disorder. I'm going for straight out lunatic. I can't believe he's trying to claim he found a fix that is simply a product EMG sells for you to use for that purpose.



Sounds like a reasonable hypothesis


----------



## Dominoes282 (Jul 16, 2014)

Did he just compare this to Lundgren M8's????


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 16, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Here's the original RPC thread I believe:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...-bright-treble-high-end-youd-expect-81-a.html
> 
> ...



Can we bring him back, please?


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2014)

mnemonic said:


>



Maestro Yellow Chris


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 16, 2014)

Review on EMG site has been, heavily, edited. Now it only reads:


> "if you really want the best for your 8 string, get the 81-8 in the bridge."



Well done!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 16, 2014)

Man too bad I missed another yellow spectacular. Lol.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 16, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Review on EMG site has been, heavily, edited. Now it only reads:
> 
> 
> Well done!



Who sent an email? I thought about it never did though. I wish I would have saved everything he said.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2014)

All I gotta say about anything to do with yellow can be summed up with this...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 16, 2014)

I wrote a review.. I bet it won't see the light of day..


----------



## Merge (Jul 17, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I still have the PM's in my inbox from that guy



Please post them!!! Pretty please!!!


----------



## Mike (Jul 17, 2014)

Man this guy got one of my earliest threads closed on this site with his nonstop fighting with everyone about EMG 8 string pickups and the "fix". 

I was getting really good info out of that thread too


----------



## Merge (Jul 17, 2014)

He seems like one of those pretentious douchebags that hang out in the UG forums.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 17, 2014)

That is beyond hilarious to me that they edited his "review."


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 18, 2014)

Holy tits that was funny as hell.  I missed the original review but his posts on here, my word.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 18, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Holy tits that was funny as hell.  I missed the original review but his posts on here, my word.



You didn't miss anything at all, he basically copied what he was saying here + some rants against SSO members & moderators, pretty much that was his "review"


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jul 19, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I wrote a review.. I bet it won't see the light of day..



Can you post it? Or Pm it to me? Either one, I'm very interested in hearing what folks have to say about the 81-8 and/or RPC. Just a poor Canadian here who is not a big fan of 808s.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 20, 2014)

It really wasn't *that *kind of review.

I wanted to see if any idiot with an email account could post such garbage on the EMG site..

..and I thought I could be that idiot.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 24, 2014)

yea... what do you need both N's for anyway?


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jul 24, 2014)

hmm


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 24, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Review on EMG site has been, heavily, edited. Now it only reads:
> 
> 
> Well done!


----------



## Splenetic (Jul 24, 2014)

Dat review edit.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 25, 2014)

omg that edit is hilarious.


----------



## frahmans (Jul 30, 2014)

https://reverb.com/item/134603-ibanez-prestige-rg2228-gk-with-custom-active-emg-85-8-8-string-blackouts-emg-rpc-1998-mint-with-hardshell-case

I knew I saw an ad for an Ibanez with 81-8 and 85-8 with an rpc that made the user posting it sound like this yellow guy. I think, the poster on reverb and yellow are the same? Just saying they write in similar fashion.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 30, 2014)

frahmans said:


> https://reverb.com/item/134603-ibanez-prestige-rg2228-gk-with-custom-active-emg-85-8-8-string-blackouts-emg-rpc-1998-mint-with-hardshell-case
> 
> I knew I saw an ad for an Ibanez with 81-8 and 85-8 with an rpc that made the user posting it sound like this yellow guy. I think, the poster on reverb and yellow are the same? Just saying they write in similar fashion.



That has got to be him. Even down to the random insults to SSO. 

This is my favorite part: 

*In turn, anyone on sevenstring (or i could say everyone there) doesn't belong there, because in fact, none of them have any chops, talent or ability to recognize quality or talent, let alone have taste, but I digress (only to emphasize that anything that you read here or there that is in contradiction should assure you that what I am saying is objective, as opposed to fanboy rants of a front running teenager who plays electric guitar downtuned to Drop C "cuz its brootalz and you nead moar strings for djent....cos' 10 strings aint enuff....MOAR STRINGZ = DJENT," who in fact know nothing whatsoever about technique, tone, expression, creativity, and music in general.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lovely edit!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 30, 2014)

"In turn, anyone on sevenstring (or i could say everyone there) doesn't belong there, because in fact, none of them have any chops, talent or ability to recognize quality or talent, let alone have taste, but I digress (only to emphasize that anything that you read here or there that is in contradiction should assure you that what I am saying is objective, as opposed to fanboy rants of a front running teenager who plays electric guitar downtuned to Drop C "cuz its brootalz and you nead moar strings for djent....cos' 10 strings aint enuff....MOAR STRINGZ = DJENT," who in fact know nothing whatsoever about technique, tone, expression, creativity, and music in general."

This guy is a musical GOD....I need to find out who he is and bow down to him, regardless of what SSO says, because apparently we are all a bunch of kids who tune to drop Z. 

Wait....there exists the possibility that this guy is a self aggrandizing tool who's so full of himself that no one else on the planet could be capable of anything better than he, including building pickups, when interestingly enough he's not an electronics engineer or a tech and admits it. 

I'm gonna go with #2 here. What an a$$hole. The depths of this guy's bitterness towards an INTERNET GUITAR FORUM astounds me. This is the kind of guy that I'd instantly have to walk away from in a conversation and if that wasn't possible, straight up tell him he was going to have to be quiet or I was going to make him. I've never seen a longer listing for anything, anywhere....holy .... this dude loves the sound of his own voice. Too bad in all his years of knowledge he never learned to put his enormous ego in check or even capitalize the letter 'I'. Idiot.

EDIT: For some reason I was driven to go find him and make a $40 offer...that guitar has since sold, but if you look at his profile feedback, dude is buying Lace Alumitone 8 string pups. So much for 'the EMGs I invented rule and sound better than anything else including BKPs and Lundgrens for 8 strings'.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

> EDIT: For some reason I was driven to go find him and make a $40 offer



Ah yes, the contact seller button 


Rev.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 30, 2014)

I find it a bit backwards that anyone with an 8 string would make fun of tuning in drop c or liking ERGs.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd say this guy needs a real friend who'd call him on his BS but somehow I don't think said friendship would last long enough to make a difference.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

He's a member on Jemsite, posts under the name WYLD STALLYNS. Kinda funny and ironic as I have Bill & Ted in my signature down right -v


Rev.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 31, 2014)

Butthurt strong with this one. Yellow needs a date and a bj but chances are, he'd .... it up.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2014)

The saga continues... 

Why'd y'all hurt that boy's feelings so badly?


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 31, 2014)

I must have missed that original posting from Reverb.com, I can't believe I missed it I was actually just looking for another RG2228 yesterday on there. And since I failed with the EMG 81-8 review, in saving his malarky, I did it with Reverb.com. If it ever goes away, I have it.

The worst thing I realized about his Reverb account is that he previously sold "Joe Satriani's Profiles, Presets, and Rigs (made them, recorded with them, used on tour)"...I don't believe that he had Joe Satriani's personal 11r. I can't. I can believe he scammed someone though.


----------



## frahmans (Jul 31, 2014)

GreatWhiteYeti said:


> I must have missed that original posting from Reverb.com, I can't believe I missed it I was actually just looking for another RG2228 yesterday on there. And since I failed with the EMG 81-8 review, in saving his malarky, I did it with Reverb.com. If it ever goes away, I have it.
> 
> The worst thing I realized about his Reverb account is that he previously sold "Joe Satriani's Profiles, Presets, and Rigs (made them, recorded with them, used on tour)"...I don't believe that he had Joe Satriani's personal 11r. I can't. I can believe he scammed someone though.



I don't buy that he's a professional artist with contacts and links to EMG, or artists for that matter. If he was, the way he wrote the reverb review actually took a dig at the EMG A&R guy. One door closed for any sort of endorsement deal. Maybe that's why he is looking at lace?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## boxsmiley (Jul 31, 2014)

lol this thread is serious bidness. weeeeeee


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2014)

frahmans said:


> I don't buy that he's a professional artist with contacts and links to EMG, or artists for that matter. If he was, the way he wrote the reverb review actually took a dig at the EMG A&R guy. One door closed for any sort of endorsement deal. Maybe that's why he is looking at lace?



I think he's butthurt about the EMG review edit.


----------

